# [RISOLTO] Compilazione di Libreoffice 4.0.4 fallisce.

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

ho recentemente aggiornato il sistema e durante la compilazione del world ha fallito la compilazione di libreoffice.

Provvisoriamente l'ho disinstallato e ho finito di compilare con successo. Avendo la necessità di utilizzare Libreoffice ho 

ritentato di reinstallarlo. Come prima ottengo questo errore a fine compilazione:

```

   Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !

  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:

            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 512 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/tail_build/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'tail_build', please re-run build

 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

To rebuild a specific module:

make tail_build.clean # not recommended, this will re-build almost everything

make tail_build

when the problem is isolated and fixed, re-run 'make'

make[1]: *** [build-packimages] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

make: *** [build] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7299:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make build || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =libreoffice-4.0.4.2

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2:

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7299:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make build || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

```

L'info del pacchetto dice:

```

emerge --info app-office/libreoffice

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8150_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4027468 total,    662504 free

KiB Swap:    7999484 total,   7999484 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Sep 2013 16:30:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=bdver1 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mno-fma -mfma4 -mxop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mavx -msse4.2 -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=bdver1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=bdver1 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mno-fma -mfma4 -mxop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mavx -msse4.2 -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=bdver1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

A qualcuno è capitato qualcosa di simile?

Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by Lux-68 on Mon Sep 30, 2013 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Se il comando per aggiornare il sistema (emerge -uDN @world) fallisce a causa di un errore puoi dare:

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Non fa altro che riprendere il processo di compilazione da dove si era fermato saltando però il pacchetto problematico. Non c'è bisogno di disinstallare il pacchetto temporaneamente.

Per quanto riguarda il problema in sè non saprei, vedo però molte CFLAGS aggiunte manualmente. Forse puoi provare a riemergere libreoffice provando semplicemente con -O2 -pipe e -march=xxx.

EDIT: Sembra simile a questo bug. Per esserne sicuri dovresti farci vedere anche una decina di righe precedenti a "Oh dear".

----------

## sabayonino

ha postato solo la paret finale dell'errore.

ci vorrebbe l'intero log in quanto molto probabilmente l'errorre effettivo potrebbe esesere indicato qualche riga più in alto

comunque potrebbe essere la ccxxflags mancante o settate male come indicato nel post precedente a creare problkemi a "make"

```
# CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe" emerge libreoffice
```

----------

## Lux-68

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Se il comando per aggiornare il sistema (emerge -uDN @world) fallisce a causa di un errore puoi dare:
> 
> ```
> emerge --resume --skipfirst
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie per l'informazione. 

Non ho aggiornato il sistema spesso in quanto lo uso solo da un anno e mezzo.

Le CFlags sono le stesse che ho utilizzato per compilare la versione precedente di LibreOffice.

Provo a inserire le righe precedenti:

```

(3/8) Building module external

=============

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/external/glibc

external deliver

Module 'external' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 15 files unchanged

=============

(4/8) Building module tail_build

=============

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/tail_build/prj

gbuild module /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/tail_build: make -f Makefile -j1 -rs all gb_PARTIALBUILD=T

[build PKG] registry_inc

[build ECH] CustomTarget/sal/generated/sal/udkversion.h

[build ECH] CustomTarget/sal/generated/sal/typesizes.h

[build PKG] sal_generated

[build PKG] sal_inc

[build PKG] store_inc

[build PKG] salhelper_inc

[build PKG] codemaker_inc

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/compat.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/debugbase.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/loadmodulerelative.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/log.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/trace.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/utility.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_arena.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_cache.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_fini.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_global.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/bootstrap.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/byteseq.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/cipher.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/cmdargs.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/crc.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/digest.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/hash.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/locale.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/logfile.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/math.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/memory.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/random.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/rtl_process.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/strbuf.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/strimp.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/string.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/unload.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/uri.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/ustrbuf.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/ustring.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/uuid.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/converter.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/convertsimple.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/handleundefinedunicodetotextchar.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/tcvtutf8.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/tencinfo.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/textcvt.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/textenc.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/unichars.cxx

[build C  ] sal/osl/all/filepath.c

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/conditn.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/diagnose.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_error_transl.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_misc.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_path_helper.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_stat.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_url.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_volume.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/module.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/process.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/process_impl.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/salinit.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/uunxapi.cxx

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/mutex.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/nlsupport.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/pipe.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/profile.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/readwrite_helper.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/security.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/socket.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/system.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/tempfile.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/thread.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/time.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/util.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/signal.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/interlck.c

[build LNK] Library/libuno_sal.so

[build CXX] store/source/object.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/lockbyte.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storbase.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storbios.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storcach.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/stordata.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/stordir.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storlckb.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/stortree.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storpage.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/store.cxx

[build LNK] Library/libstore.so

[build CXX] registry/source/keyimpl.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/reflread.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/reflwrit.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/regimpl.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/registry.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/regkey.cxx

[build LNK] Library/libreg.so

[build CXX] salhelper/source/condition.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/dynload.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/simplereferenceobject.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/thread.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/timer.cxx

[build LNK] Library/libuno_salhelpergcc3.so

[build CXX] codemaker/source/commoncpp/commoncpp.cxx

[build LNK] StaticLibrary/libcodemaker_cpp.a

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/dependencies.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/exceptiontree.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/global.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/options.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/typemanager.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/unotype.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/codemaker.cxx

[build LNK] StaticLibrary/libcodemaker.a

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/cppumaker.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/cppuoptions.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/cpputype.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/dumputils.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/includes.cxx

[build LNK] Executable/cppumaker

[build YAC] idlc/source/parser

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/idlc/source/parser.y: conflicts: 5 shift/reduce

[build CXX] YaccTarget/idlc/source/parser.cxx

[build LEX] idlc/source/scanner

[build CXX] LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx: In function 'int yylex()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx:1448:25: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx: In function 'yy_buffer_state* yy_scan_bytes(const char*, yy_size_t)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx:2818:19: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlcmain.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlc.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlccompile.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlcproduce.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/errorhandler.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/options.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/fehelper.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astdeclaration.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astscope.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/aststack.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astdump.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astinterface.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/aststruct.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/aststructinstance.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astoperation.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astconstant.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astenum.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astarray.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astunion.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astexpression.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astservice.cxx

[build LNK] Executable/idlc

[build IDL] udkapi/com/sun/star/idl

/bin/sh: line 1: 15864 Aborted                 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH:+$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:}"/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/lib" SOLARBINDIR=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin/idlc -I/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/udkapi -I/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/idl -M /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Dep/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/ -O /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/ -verbose @${RESPONSEFILE} > /dev/null

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/idl.done] Error 134

```

Grazie in anticipo.

Come diceva fturco ho controllato e l'errore è quello indicato in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473974. Provo a leggere e farò altre prove.Last edited by Lux-68 on Sun Sep 29, 2013 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lux-68

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ha postato solo la paret finale dell'errore.
> 
> ci vorrebbe l'intero log in quanto molto probabilmente l'errorre effettivo potrebbe esesere indicato qualche riga più in alto
> 
> comunque potrebbe essere la ccxxflags mancante o settate male come indicato nel post precedente a creare problkemi a "make"
> ...

 

Grazie.

Ho provato a compilare con il comando indicato ma comunque ottengo lo stesso errore 134:

```

=============

(4/8) Building module tail_build

=============

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/tail_build/prj

gbuild module /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/tail_build: make -f Makefile -j1 -rs all gb_PARTIALBUILD=T

[build PKG] registry_inc

[build ECH] CustomTarget/sal/generated/sal/udkversion.h

[build ECH] CustomTarget/sal/generated/sal/typesizes.h

[build PKG] sal_generated

[build PKG] sal_inc

[build PKG] store_inc

[build PKG] salhelper_inc

[build PKG] codemaker_inc

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/compat.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/debugbase.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/loadmodulerelative.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/log.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/trace.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/all/utility.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_arena.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_cache.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_fini.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/alloc_global.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/bootstrap.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/byteseq.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/cipher.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/cmdargs.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/crc.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/digest.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/hash.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/locale.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/logfile.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/math.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/memory.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/random.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/rtl_process.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/strbuf.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/strimp.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/string.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/unload.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/uri.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/ustrbuf.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/ustring.cxx

[build CXX] sal/rtl/source/uuid.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/converter.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/convertsimple.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/handleundefinedunicodetotextchar.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/tcvtutf8.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/tencinfo.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/textcvt.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/textenc.cxx

[build CXX] sal/textenc/unichars.cxx

[build C  ] sal/osl/all/filepath.c

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/conditn.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/diagnose.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_error_transl.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_misc.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_path_helper.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_stat.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_url.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/file_volume.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/module.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/process.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/process_impl.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/salinit.cxx

[build CXX] sal/osl/unx/uunxapi.cxx

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/mutex.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/nlsupport.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/pipe.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/profile.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/readwrite_helper.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/security.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/socket.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/system.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/tempfile.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/thread.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/time.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/util.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/signal.c

[build C  ] sal/osl/unx/interlck.c

[build LNK] Library/libuno_sal.so

[build CXX] store/source/object.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/lockbyte.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storbase.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storbios.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storcach.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/stordata.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/stordir.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storlckb.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/stortree.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/storpage.cxx

[build CXX] store/source/store.cxx

[build LNK] Library/libstore.so

[build CXX] registry/source/keyimpl.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/reflread.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/reflwrit.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/regimpl.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/registry.cxx

[build CXX] registry/source/regkey.cxx

[build LNK] Library/libreg.so

[build CXX] salhelper/source/condition.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/dynload.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/simplereferenceobject.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/thread.cxx

[build CXX] salhelper/source/timer.cxx

[build LNK] Library/libuno_salhelpergcc3.so

[build CXX] codemaker/source/commoncpp/commoncpp.cxx

[build LNK] StaticLibrary/libcodemaker_cpp.a

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/dependencies.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/exceptiontree.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/global.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/options.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/typemanager.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/unotype.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/codemaker/codemaker.cxx

[build LNK] StaticLibrary/libcodemaker.a

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/cppumaker.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/cppuoptions.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/cpputype.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/dumputils.cxx

[build CXX] codemaker/source/cppumaker/includes.cxx

[build LNK] Executable/cppumaker

[build YAC] idlc/source/parser

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/idlc/source/parser.y: conflicts: 5 shift/reduce

[build CXX] YaccTarget/idlc/source/parser.cxx

[build LEX] idlc/source/scanner

[build CXX] LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx: In function 'int yylex()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx:1448:25: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx: In function 'yy_buffer_state* yy_scan_bytes(const char*, yy_size_t)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/LexTarget/idlc/source/scanner.cxx:2818:19: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlcmain.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlc.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlccompile.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/idlcproduce.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/errorhandler.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/options.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/fehelper.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astdeclaration.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astscope.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/aststack.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astdump.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astinterface.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/aststruct.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/aststructinstance.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astoperation.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astconstant.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astenum.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astarray.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astunion.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astexpression.cxx

[build CXX] idlc/source/astservice.cxx

[build LNK] Executable/idlc

[build IDL] udkapi/com/sun/star/idl

/bin/sh: line 1: 14236 Aborted                 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH:+$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:}"/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/lib" SOLARBINDIR=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin/idlc -I/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/udkapi -I/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/idl -M /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Dep/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/ -O /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/ -verbose @${RESPONSEFILE} > /dev/null

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/idl.done] Error 134

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !

  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:

            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 512 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/tail_build/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'tail_build', please re-run build

 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

To rebuild a specific module:

make tail_build.clean # not recommended, this will re-build almost everything

make tail_build

when the problem is isolated and fixed, re-run 'make'

make[1]: *** [build-packimages] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

make: *** [build] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7299:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make build || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =libreoffice-4.0.4.2

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2:

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7299:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make build || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.0.4.2/work/libreoffice-4.0.4.2'

```

Luciano

----------

## djinnZ

premesso che esiste --keep-going y per gli aggiornamenti ti consiglio di verificare quanto detto nell'altro thread aperto su libreoffice e di provare a ricompilare le dipendenze e controllare le use flag per sse3-4.

 */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=bdver1 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mno-fma -mfma4 -mxop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mavx -msse4.2 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}"

 tra quelle in grassetto dovrebbe essercene qualcuna ridondante  :Wink:  in ogni caso dovrebbe essere la linea esatta che -march=native passa alla compilazione effettiva.

LANG non mi convince, potresti provare con it_IT.UTF-8 ma dubito che sia questo il problema.

Piuttosto controllerei le USE e LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS mi sa che non hai abilitato qualcosa od una delle due non va per qualche particolare condizione della tua macchina (ncurses/libreadline o qualcosa del genere).

A naso.

Se risolvi riporta qui e su bugzilla ovviamente.

----------

## Lux-68

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> premesso che esiste --keep-going y per gli aggiornamenti ti consiglio di verificare quanto detto nell'altro thread aperto su libreoffice e di provare a ricompilare le dipendenze e controllare le use flag per sse3-4.
> 
>  */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   CFLAGS="-march=bdver1 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mlwp -mno-fma -mfma4 -mxop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mavx -msse4.2 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

Ciao djing,

ti ringrazio per la risposta.

Uso Gentoo da non molto tempo, non conosco ancora e non ho usato molte opzioni che portage ha a disposizione.    :Smile: 

E' un'opzione che non conoscevo, la cercherò sul man.

Ho letto il link e tra le varie risposte c'è una che parla di LC_ALL.

Ho provato a compilare con questo comando:

```

LC_ALL=C emerge libreoffice

```

La soluzione ha dato un risultato positivo.   :Very Happy: 

Ma la domanda che sorge, settato così utilizza come variabile d'ambiente la lingua inglese. 

Vuol dire che c'era un problema con l'italiano?  

Visto che non l'ho mai fatto, come faccio a indicare che ho risolto in bugzilla?

Grazie di nuovo a tutti voi.

----------

## djinnZ

Per bugzilla ti registri, vai al bug ed aggiungi un commento indicando che 

```
LC_ALL=C emerge libreoffice 
```

consente di compilare. Non è che la cosa sia risolta ma dovrebbe dare un'indicazione ai devel. Mi sa che il tuo ambiente non è ben impostato.

Per inciso io non ho avuto problemi ma *# locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"
> ...

 Se hai LC_ALL o LC_COLLATE impostati diversamente è noto che molti pacchetti hanno problemi di compilazione, non ricordo più perchè ma doveva essere stato documentato. Prova a reimpostare con eselect la locale e dovresti avere qualcosa del genere */etc/env.d/02locale wrote:*   

> # Configuration file for eselect
> 
> # This file has been automatically generated.
> 
> #LC_ALL=""
> ...

 Per inciso ti serve impostare */etc/locale.gen wrote:*   

> en_US ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> it_IT ISO-8859-1
> ...

 che usi o meno UTF8, in realtà basterebbe (e sarebbe meglio per evitare casini) una delle righe per linguaggio ma ci sono ancora pacchetti che non hanno traslazione e quindi non le ho tolte (anche se non ricordo più perché, o meglio per causa di cosa, le ho messe). Se è questo riporta le impostazioni prima e dopo.

E dirgli che sarebbe il caso di rivedere la benedetta documentazione (se non erro non riporta questa cosa) non farebbe male, che si offendano o meno.

Per le cflags ti consiglio di rivederle e basarti sulla correzione che ti ho postato (-march impica -mtune, il secondi si specifica solo se sono diversi per dirne una) e cercare di evitare le flag ridondanti. Cerca sulla documentazione di gcc. Alcune flag come -O, -pipe, -f è bene metterle in coda per evitare che eventuali filtri possano incasinarsi.

E non riportare male il mio nome...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Lux-68

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per bugzilla ti registri, vai al bug ed aggiungi un commento indicando che 
> 
> ```
> LC_ALL=C emerge libreoffice 
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao djinnZ,

scusa il tuo nick lo erroneamente letto male ( è un pò complicato   :Razz:  ).

Per il[/code][/quote] comando :

[/code]

# locale

LANG=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL=

[code]

direi che la configurazione tranne per euro invece di UTF8 è la stessa.

Ho controllato la configurazione della lingua di locale.gen e io non avevo inserito la lingua inglese pensando che fosse sufficiente la configurazione:

[code]

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

[quote]

anche con le precedenti compilazioni non avevo mai avuto problemi con la configurazione della lingua. 

Però leggendo il manuale inglese ho notato che comunque è necessario anche en_US. Aggiornerò il file. 

I cflag, non essendo esperto, li avevo ricercati su internet. Probabilmente ho fatto confusione nell'inserirli.

Seguirò i tuoi consigli.

Grazie di nuovo.

----------

## djinnZ

Per le cflags partirei dall'output di 

```
cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
```

 ed andrei a togliere quelle ridondanti cercando sulla documentazione di gcc.

Avere flag ridondanti non è che faccia male di per sè ma ti potrebbe creare creare problemi su quei pacchetti che impostano un filtro sulle cflags.

Per esempio se leggi qui vedrai che la differenza tra -O3 e -O2 (non ci formalizziamo sul fatto che -O3 non è supportato ma con -O2/-O1/-Os le differenze sono troppe) sono le seguenti opzioni: -finline-functions, -funswitch-loops, -fpredictive-commoning, -fgcse-after-reload, -ftree-vectorize e -fipa-cp-clone.

Il comando 

```
gcc -O3 -o test test.c
```

ed il comando

```
gcc -O2 -finline-functions, -funswitch-loops, -fpredictive-commoning, -fgcse-after-reload, -ftree-vectorize -fipa-cp-clone- o test test.c
```

produrranno l'identico eseguibile test ma supponiamo che il programma test.c contenga codice incompatibile con -O2 e richieda per forza -O2. L'ebuild corrispondente (o l'automake) avrà facilmente una riga del genere 

```
replace-flags -O3 -O2
```

e non una serie di

```
filter-flags -finline-functions -funswitch-loops -fpredictive-commoning -fgcse-after-reload -ftree-vectorize -fipa-cp-clone
```

o nel caso dell'ottimizzazione per cpu potremmo avere un banale r

```
eplace-cpu-flags corei7 x86-64
```

 piuttosto che disabilitare una per una le varie sse&co.

La cosa penosa è che nessuno ha documentato un accidente sull'argomento, perché da bravi bimbinkia ci si butta su -march=native e tanti saluti.

Ovviamente abbi l'accortezza di passare prima al profilo vanilla del gcc per lanciare il comando.

In realtà se hai una sola macchina e non prevedi esportare pacchetti binari l'uso delle cflags esplicite non serve praticamente a niente. Se ne hai più di una è utile a non impazzire od a fare minimi comuni denominatori. Certo poter confrontare le flag esatte con cui è stato compilato il sistema è più accurato (-march=native dovrebbe diventare più accurato con il passare del tempo ed il compilatore potrebbe includere nuove ottimizzazioni all'aggiornamento) ma se il gioco vale la candela è una tua valutazione.

Ricorda di lanciare locale-gen (ed impostare e lanciare localepurge, anzichenò).

----------

## Lux-68

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per le cflags partirei dall'output di 
> 
> ```
> cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao djinnZ,

i locale li ho sistemati. Tra l'altro il programma localepurge non lo conoscevo. Ho visto che configurato con le lingue inglese e italiano elimina 

tutti i messaggi e manuali di tutte le altre. 

Il discorso delle cflag è un pò più complesso. 

La mia macchina monta un AMD FX 8150. 

Quando l'ho acquistata nel 2012, processore era abbastanza recente per cui avevo avuto qualche problema a installare la distro Linux (stabile) che uso di solito. Che come si può immaginare non è Gentoo.  Ho quindi deciso di sperimentare qualcosa di diverso. Solitamente non uso distro in cui compilo o si compilano i sorgenti. La prima versione di Gentoo aveva il kernel 3.3.8 (07/2012). Il cflag in quell'installazione ho utilizzato -march=native ma ho ottenuto un sistema non particolarmente "brillante"  :Crying or Very sad:  . Ho aggiornato il sistema una volta (10/2012 con kernel 3.4.9) con una certa difficoltà perché ricercando le informazioni sul manuale non sempre uno ottiene i risultati sperati. Al secondo aggiornamento, per ignoranza   :Embarassed:  con pacchetti bloccati e eliminazioni coatte, mi sono ritrovato un sistema ingestibile. Per cui ho effettuato una nuova installazione (05/2013) con kernel 3.8.13. Qui decidevo di testare le cflag che ho elencato che venivano indicati come adatti al processore che uso. Visto che non conoscevo l'argomento ho ricercato quali potessero essere indicate per il mio sistema. Come da te osservato non trovai molta documentazione su come impostare correttamente i cflag L'aggiornamento successivo è stato quello del 29/09 che ha prodotto il problema con LibreOffice. Qui avevo già utilizzato alcuni dei consigli del forum.

L'unica svista che non avevo "pesato" era quella dei locale "inglesi".

Quindi secondo te l'uso di cflag "personalizzati" non "paga"?

Luciano

----------

## djinnZ

Personalmente non uso native ma... uso la stessa macchina per compilare con tre diverse ottimizzazioni e mi sono premurato di togliere di mezzo le cflags ridondnati, sono quelle il problema, casomai ricavi qualcosa in prestazioni perché i binari vengono ottimizzati a dispetto degli automake e degli ebuild ma ci rimetti in stabilità.

In realtà quello che dovresti fare è controllare che non ci siano librerie inutili e badare che tutti i binari siano ottimizzati allo stesso modo (ho notato che i sistemi compilati a mezzo per una cpu ed a mezzo per un'altra sono sempre lentissimi).

Non è  che non pagano le cflags di ottimizzazione esplicite, dipende da te se ti torna utile o meno. Il bello di gentoo è che non siamo obbligati ad essere uguali, quello che ti fa comodo lo usi quello che non ti aggrada lo togli.

Ma avere flag ridondanti è un modo per andarsi a cercare guai secondo me. Il metodo te lo ho spiegato.

----------

